# Election fraud begins



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A few days ago we read that Soros owns the company that is supplying voting machines to 16 states. Then we have Hillary already blaming the Russians for trying to mess with our election. I think she did that just to throw people of her trail if they do find an attempt at fraud. Then today in Texas some voters who voted straight republican luckily looked over their on computer form before hitting submit. The machine had changed their vote for Trump to Hillary. Coincidence???? I think not.
http://www.infowars.com/report-votes-sw ... -in-texas/



> Gary and I went to early vote today...I voted a straight Republican
> ticket and as I scrolled to submit my ballot I noticed that the
> Republican Straight ticket was highlighted, however, the clinton/kaine box was also highlighted! I tried to go back and
> change and could not get it to work. I asked for help from one of
> the workers and she couldn't get it to go back either. It took a second election person to get the machine to where I could correct the vote to a straight ticket. Be careful and double check your selections before you cast your vote! Don't hesitate to ask for help. I had to have help to get mine changed.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Illinois and Maryland too.

http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/conf ... democrats/



> First, it was reported that a Republican candidate running in Chicago, Illinois tried to vote for himself&#8230; Only to have the electronic Diebold voting machine cast a vote for his opponent. Unlike paper ballots, computers are only as good as the programmers setting up software, and are always open to the possibility of hackers.
> 
> Now, there is more confirmation that Democrats are working with local, partisan board of election bureaucrats to rig machines in the same way. In Maryland, where far-left Gov. Martin O'Malley - a Presidential hopeful - is in charge, it has been comfirmed by experts that Democrats are getting a little extra "help" in the midterm elections


Don't know if this is just a computer glitch, or deliberate fraud, but knowing the DNC and the Clintons, my guess is deliberate fraud. They are going to make sure Clinton gets in by whatever means necessary.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just wait until election day....

Will BLM or the Panthers again be out in front of election booths? I know they have the right to be there but do you think they are also "intimidating"?

Not so much fraud but more or less pushing a vote.

Also one thing I hate with 100% of my heart and soul.... News outlets reporting on the election. I mean right now there is an article I read on MSN (I think it was written by a CBS reporter).... saying how the early vote has Clinton winning in those states. WHAT THE HELL..... They should not report anything until the last voting booth is closed in Hawaii!! I mean when NYC polls are closed you can still vote in other states. So when a media outlets already has a "projected' winner. Why should anyone else feel the need to vote if it is already decided by "media sources". This really bothers me.

I mean lets say there are 1,000,000 people getting off of work with 1 hour left in voting..... why should they go vote if they already have a projected winner. Those people will say... my vote wont count so why not go home.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The media knows very well they are interfering with the election.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Early voting has become a joke and an open invitation to fraud.

#1 early voting should be limited to a few days before the election not a few weeks...... far less security issues
#2 early votes should not be viewed or tallied until election day......... again it reduces the chance of fraud
#3 vote tallies should not be released to anyone, including the press until 3/4 of the voting is completed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> #3 vote tallies should not be released to anyone, including the press until 3/4 of the voting is completed.


The media calling states and the election is bs. No one should know anything until the last election facility closes in Hawaii. We have become like children tearing a corner of their Christmas present open so they can peak in. Polls are like shaking your Christmas present. All bs.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is exactly what I have been saying all along. :beer:


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmm, screaming election fraud until their guy wins. Now what it must not have been happening? Or we need an investigation?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Word is that the fraud the Dems are concerned about isn't regarding the voting itself but the influence the Russians had by releasing damaging information they hacked (from Hillary?) Supposedly they hacked stuff on Trump to but didn't release it.
Basically they are crying that information they didn't want public was made public and they lost the election because of it. They got caught in their lies, don't like it and are trying to put the blame elsewhere. Seems to me they should be worried more about how the Russians hacked it (Hillary's server ?) and the fact that they could. Wouldn't it be great if some Russian came forward publicly and said that is where he got it. It would be pretty hard NOT to prosecute her at that point.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter I have often wondered if Hillary used an unsecure personal server so she could give information to foreign governments. I wonder how much they contributed to the Clinton Foundation?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Im glad they had the recount in Wisconsin. Trump alleged the election was rigged, then Jill what R's her green name and Clinton followe3d when Trump unexpectedly won. So finally they can all shut up, accept the results and gets down to the job of governing and "making America Better!" America is already great, IMO unless some stupid politicians ruin it! Wish they'd all stop acting like spoiled little kids! This is serious stuff, politicians. 
At any rate, Trump controls the Congress and Senate and Presidency and has a full rein to do what he feels best, so we'd better not hear a lot of excuses. He won, presumably fair and square, putting aside any possible Putin connection, so he deserved a chance! Let him run with it! (But keep your political hands off publicly owned land! )


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Apparently the Dems are going take their fraud as far as they can. Obummer has declared that he is going to take retribution on the Russians for this which will leave Trump to deal with angered Russians as he takes office. The coward is picking a fight then running and hiding................


----------

